# How much wind is too much wind?



## Pale Rider (8 Jul 2015)

Several of my loops involve riding up and down the North East coast.

As a general rule, if there is a headwind, it will be on the way back down.

The question is how much wind is too much wind to venture out?

I suspect like many of us, I usually check the BBC website.

Up to 10mph can be safely ignored, but after that things get more tricky.

About 12mph is OK, but if the Beeb is saying 15mph or more, I'm reluctant to ride.

How do you judge wind before going out?


----------



## Torvi (8 Jul 2015)

up to 28mph is rideable i once ventured out with 35mph it was not only very tough to ride then but i also stumbled on a fallen tree that time so think about safety


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2015)

I'd bother as much about where I'd be riding as the actual windspeed.
Buildings can channel it at you as well as shielding you from it. Which could prove awkward at junctions.

"Tornado Alley" in Leeds has had wind speeds of over 100mph.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Jul 2015)

I suspect it's just a matter of how much you are prepared to suffer. I tend to avoid that stuff. I've ridden up the LF1 from Hoek van Holland to Zandvoort a few times on the way to Amsterdam with a couple of panniers on the back. It's about 30 or 40 miles through the dunes with the grey North Sea over your left shoulder and a hateful, relentless headwind right in your face all the way. I wouldn't choose that at home because I'm not a masochist, but if you have a destination that you wish to get to, it could be worth it. At Zandvoort, you take a sharp right turn and the wind is on your left elbow all the way for the next 25 miles. Absolute luxury!


----------



## DRHysted (8 Jul 2015)

40 mph has me thinking. 50 mph has me reaching for the car keys.


----------



## summerdays (8 Jul 2015)

I don't just look at the wind speed but also the predicted gust speed. For me I think it's unsafe when it's gusting over 45 mph, that's not to say that I won't do it, just makes me consider how idiotic I might be, especially as I hate cycling in the wind. 

I wouldn't go out for fun if it was windy but I would commute.


----------



## HertzvanRental (8 Jul 2015)

5mph would be far too windy for Mrs v R!!


----------



## DanZac (8 Jul 2015)

This year pretty much every day seems to be too windy, it deffinatly seems worse than normal. Like others its the gusts and direction that decides it for me. A strong headwind is just a sufferfest but gusts from the side and theres a risk of getting blown into the traffic.


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Jul 2015)

Under 10 mph isn't a wind, 10-15 is a bit breezy, any thing above that is a wind.
Living to the west of Cambridge I get it going home most evenings. Tonight is forecast at 18mph....


----------



## annedonnelly (8 Jul 2015)

Since I started commuting I've gone out in much stronger winds than I would've previously. Sometimes what the BBC are predicting as 30+ mph. Usually the wind is from the west which means a head wind as I go uphill in the mornings. Luckily I'm on cycle paths so I don't need to cope with traffic at the same time as slogging up the hill.

I spend the day looking forward to a tail wind home


----------



## buggi (8 Jul 2015)

I once had to cycle back from work in 27mph. Luckily it was a tail wind and I got home 10 min early! 

Gusty weather is worse. Generality I can't be arsed if it's more than 15 mph, although I'll do 18 if necessary but over that I don't bother unless I'm already out. Anything over 23 I'm scrounging a lift unless its a tail wind which is rare


----------



## Mugshot (8 Jul 2015)

Without wishing to sound as if I'm waving any of my appendages if I didn't go out in some of the wind speeds mentioned above I'd almost never go out. I can only think of once in the last 4 years or so when I haven't ridden due to the wind, that was gusting to around 80mph with torrential rain too, as I was in work and my wife was there with the van I took the option of chucking the bike in the back, however if it had been in the morning coming to work then I would have ridden. I may choose routes more carefully and seek out some with a bit of shelter if it's really blowing but that's about it.
You know when it's proper windy when you have to pedal hard just to keep going down hills which you'd normally freewheel down at 30mph+
As somebody mentioned above, there doesn't seem to have been any let up this year, this morning blowing westerly at 22.5mph and gusting to 27mph feels pretty much like the norm.


----------



## ScotiaLass (8 Jul 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Several of my loops involve riding up and down the North East coast.
> 
> As a general rule, if there is a headwind, it will be on the way back down.
> 
> ...


Exactly the same as you.
10mph, I won't think twice
15 mph, it depends.
Anything over that and I generally won't go out


----------



## Sharky (8 Jul 2015)

Our evening 10's were cancelled when it was gusting 40+


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jul 2015)

I don't have any other vehicles so I've always had to cycle. I did choose a heftier bike (Raleigh Outlander MTB) when it's windy though.(it doesn't really affect the trike, I just use the electric assist more)


----------



## Bianchi boy (8 Jul 2015)

Every day is a windy day on the northwales coast, the only consolation is the more you can tolerate going into it the more fun it is with the tail wind, It used to bother me anything over 20 mph but you do get used to it, Must admit that rain is my pet hate


----------



## Globalti (8 Jul 2015)

When it's blowing from the SW we ride from Settle to Kirkby Stephen, blown all the way apart from a short westerly section, then get the train back. Wind-assisted cycling is great!

We have another route around the Wyre peninsula using the foot ferry from Fleetwood to Knott End, which we do clockwise or anti depending on wind direction and get blown gloriously along the promenade for miles. It's exhilarating.


----------



## s7ephanie (8 Jul 2015)

i just eat more beans to give me a good tail wind


----------



## HLaB (8 Jul 2015)

I'm not sure I've got a limit if I'm in the mood been out in 55mph before and 80mph gusts but I will consider the terrain before I head out.


----------



## Doobiesis (8 Jul 2015)

I went out yesterday with winds of 18mph and it was a bit too windy in some openings from the hedges. Caught me a few times and had to steady myself. But other than that although my avg speed dropped by 1mph I would go out again at 18-20pmh. Anything over that is not go out. I'm clumsy enough tbh!


----------



## Stephen C (8 Jul 2015)

It depends on the direction, a pure headwind I can take quite a bit, things just take a bit longer! Side-winds, especially gusty side-winds are much more dangerous (for me), I've nearly ended up being blown into either the verge or passing cars with sudden gust, not fun.


----------



## Torvi (8 Jul 2015)

Globalti said:


> When it's blowing from the SW we ride from Settle to Kirkby Stephen, blown all the way apart from a short westerly section, then get the train back. Wind-assisted cycling is great!
> 
> We have another route around the Wyre peninsula using the foot ferry from Fleetwood to Knott End, which we do clockwise or anti depending on wind direction and get blown gloriously along the promenade for miles. It's exhilarating.


i preffer geting wet than blown out :P


----------



## Globalti (8 Jul 2015)

_*cough*_ I've heard there are areas of the lower, hidden prom in Blackpool where you can get, er, blown....


----------



## Torvi (8 Jul 2015)

i knew that comment will suddenly be taken as dirty one :P arent we all pervs?


----------



## byegad (8 Jul 2015)

In my upright bike commuting days I worked to 20mph as the upper safe limit. Not wanting to be blown under a truck was the deciding factor. My Recumbent bike was OK to about 25mph, and on the trikes I'll venture out if the steady wind speed is below 30mph. Beyond that the danger of getting vehicles unable to hold a straight line in gusts and the chance of getting hit by bits of the scenery blown by the gusts keeps me in.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jul 2015)

Depends how many tins of beans I've had.


----------



## Twinks (8 Jul 2015)

Did the Great Yorkshire ride in very strong winds, sure they said 35 -45 mph with gusts. Mostly it was a tail wind but going up the coast road into Filey it was coming sideways from the west and it was throwing me into the traffic - very scary. I did read afterwards that a couple of guys had actually been blown off their bikes into the road. Felt very sorry for those who had decided to ride back!


----------



## cyberknight (8 Jul 2015)

If you can shut a door at 10 paces you've had to many beans .


----------



## CopperCyclist (8 Jul 2015)

If I fall off the bike I decide I shouldn't have gone out. Hasn't happened yet!


----------



## ianbarton (8 Jul 2015)

As a rough rule of thumb gusts of 55mph are enough to blow you off your feet. Personally I'll go out unless I think there is a significant danger of me being blown off my bike, or if it's a side wind, across the road into traffic. It's often difficult to judge how the wind will affect your ride. Most of my rides are along country lanes with hedges. Unless the wind is blowing straight down the road, you can spend much of the ride in relative shelter. The prevailing wind is usually from the west where I live. If it's windy I usually ride the outgoing leg into the wind, then coming home seems easy.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Jul 2015)

The wind this year has been horrible. Not just for cycling but walking as well. i went for a walk last night, i saw branches and new leaves all over the place. Imagine a 6ft branch falling on your bonce!


----------



## 4F (9 Jul 2015)

Wind is wind, the only difference I would make is to head into it first, however living right on the East coast that is not always possible. 

I took my fixed out into St Jude's storm we had a few years ago and that was gusting at more than 70 and that was "interesting"


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Jul 2015)

As per @Mugshot, if I didn't ride in some of the wind speeds mentioned upthread I'd have hardly ridden this year. It's barely let up since last autumn and I really didn't expect to still be riding in 20 mph gusting to 30+ winds in the height of summer (as per this week ).

Will someone please turn it down a bit now.


----------



## Hyslop (9 Jul 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> As per @Mugshot, if I didn't ride in some of the wind speeds mentioned upthread I'd have hardly ridden this year. It's barely let up since last autumn and I really didn't expect to still be riding in 20 mph gusting to 30+ winds in the height of summer (as per this week ).
> 
> Will someone please turn it down a bit now.


+1


----------



## Karlt (9 Jul 2015)

Work doesn't get any closer if it's windy, so I have to suck it up. I think the worst I've done it in was 25mph with 45-50mph gusts. A bit hairy, but never felt so alive.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jul 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> As per @Mugshot, if I didn't ride in some of the wind speeds mentioned upthread I'd have hardly ridden this year. It's barely let up since last autumn and I really didn't expect to still be riding in 20 mph gusting to 30+ winds in the height of summer (as per this week ).
> 
> Will someone please turn it down a bit now.


 You could ask the wind farms to switch their fans to blow!


----------



## gavgav (10 Jul 2015)

I haven't known a year of constant wind like this in years. 35 mph + gusts tends to be my cue to cancel a ride. I have done a ride in 45mph gusts last year and wouldn't do it again!!


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jul 2015)

I have noticed recently that we seem to be getting a lot of makereral skies!


----------



## Hyslop (11 Jul 2015)

Certainly has been a windy year.One thing Ive learned is that given the fact that there is rarely a point on any ride when I am not on the top of a hill of some kind,then I can use the turbines(and there are plenty of them!)to judge wind conditions further along my route and adapt accordingly.If yesterday was anything to go by,Cumbria was having a breezy day whilst Dumfriesshire seemed about to take off!So.if you were riding around Annan yesterday I hope all went well.It seems The Great Coastal Tour was heading that way,hope they made it Anyone seen them by the way? I did, In Burgh and no one seemed very happy!!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (12 Jul 2015)

55 mph gusts with what I think was about 35 mph constant was the strongest I've rode in so far. It was easily managed though, just about being alert and ready, adapting your riding style to suit. I can remember tanking down one of the local hills at a whopping 7 mph pedalling my legs off!


----------



## postman (13 Jul 2015)

Old bloke here.I scour the weather web sites before i go out.So many say different things on the same day,strange.But wind wise 15 is my not going out point.


----------



## User16625 (15 Jul 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Several of my loops involve riding up and down the North East coast.
> 
> As a general rule, if there is a headwind, it will be on the way back down.
> 
> ...



If the wind is visible from space:
















Then its too much.

Actually its the rain that bothers me most. Absolutely despise it but I can cope better if its a bit windy (within reason).


----------



## Pale Rider (15 Jul 2015)

I can tolerate rain, provided it's not too windy or cold.


----------



## Orangreen (17 Jul 2015)

Wind speeds of 20mph+. I find steady winds bearable but agree with summerdays on the gust speed. I went for a ride in early spring and the wind wasn't particularly strong, but it was a cold northerly. Another rider passed me and said "that wind's a bit cheeky". Feeling a bit sapped of energy I took to the cycle path and thought of the tailwind on the way back. Perfect description by the other rider though


----------



## Hyslop (17 Jul 2015)

I have a feeling that tomorrow is likely to be one of those "climb leeward slopes like a rocket but struggle to go downhill" days.TheMet Office predict 45mph gusts!


----------



## coco69 (18 Jul 2015)

More than 10 farts a day is too much wind for me


----------



## DiddlyDodds (18 Jul 2015)

Up to 20mph is ok , after that its just going to be miserable


----------



## iggibizzle (18 Jul 2015)

Commuted in anything up to 60mph over last winter. It's been 40+ Mph in blackpool today anyway. I'm just used to it. Only problem is being on the coast, you can't choose which way to head out on a normal ride. Just have to deal with the almost inevitable blasting headwind on way back in.


----------



## Sharky (14 Nov 2015)

Well it's going to be decision time tomorrow morning. Am planning to ride the CC Bexley reliability trial and looking at the bbc weather, there will be winds at 41mph until lunchtime, then it drops to trivial 20mph.

I think I will try and ride out to the HQ and if too strong, have a cuppa and ride back.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Nov 2015)

I headed out yesterday morning, but after dodging innumerable plastic bags & 2 wheelie-bins (emptying day around here) in the centre of the nearest 'A road', I decided it wasn't safe

I'd already had a hell of a head-wind, practically all the way home from Selby, on Wednesday anyway


----------



## alecstilleyedye (14 Nov 2015)

Stephen C said:


> It depends on the direction, a pure headwind I can take quite a bit, things just take a bit longer! Side-winds, especially gusty side-winds are much more dangerous (for me), I've nearly ended up being blown into either the verge or passing cars with sudden gust, not fun.


i won't commute if there's gusting cross-winds; the idea of getting blown into a juggernaut approaching behind in the other lane just isn't worth the risk.

i've even been blown off the bike (at low speed) outside my workplace; it's a skyscraper that causes a wind-tunnel effect in the adjacent side street (miller street and dantzic street, manchester). on that occasion, all 11kg of bike was lifted into the air and i had to grab it to prevent it blowing away


----------



## simongt (14 Nov 2015)

If the wind is strong enough to chuck branches etc. off trees & bushes I bottle out and use the car - !


----------



## swee'pea99 (14 Nov 2015)

Anyone seen Fnaar?


----------



## JoshM (14 Nov 2015)

If they close the bridge to cyclists I'll opt for another mode of transport, otherwise I'll cycle. You just have to allow extra time and accept you'll not be making any new personal bests that day. 

Feel really alive when out in stormy weather.


----------



## PK99 (14 Nov 2015)

My ride last Monday was too much fecking wind!

30 miles to Windsor into a stiff headwind with the autumn leaves bowling along the road toward me.

Bacon sarnie and Americano and home again, into a stiff headwind with the autumn leaves bowling along the road toward me!


----------



## nickyboy (14 Nov 2015)

Went out on Thursday and for probably the first time ever I felt that maybe I should get off the bike and walk

Saddleworth Moor is about 1500ft up and there is absolutely zero protection. 40mph minimum side winds for about 6 miles. Blowing me into the middle of the road. Luckily I'm a fairly stocky guy so I managed to keep going.....just. I'm a bit of a reckless cyclist but even I thought maybe this was a bad idea


----------



## HLaB (15 Nov 2015)

Depends a lot to me on my mood and the terrain. Ive hugged Scottish Glens in 80-120mph gusts but some days I couldn't face 3mph in the flat Fens :-/


----------



## Dec66 (15 Nov 2015)

40mph.

Unless, of course, it's following.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Nov 2015)

I've ridden up the LF1 coast path in Holland five times. It's just 30 miles or so from Hoek van Holland to Zandvoort, every one of them with a grey North Sea on your left elbow, and a hateful head wind straight in your face. It saps morale. The sense of relief when you turn right through 90 degrees towards Amsterdam is one of the most delicious sensations a cyclist could wish for. I really don't like headwinds, especially with panniers on the back.


----------



## Sharky (15 Nov 2015)

Sharky said:


> Well it's going to be decision time tomorrow morning. Am planning to ride the CC Bexley reliability trial and looking at the bbc weather, there will be winds at 41mph until lunchtime, then it drops to trivial 20mph.
> 
> I think I will try and ride out to the HQ and if too strong, have a cuppa and ride back.


Well took the easy option and stayed at home.


----------



## kiriyama (15 Nov 2015)

I'm pretty light weight so wind effects me quite a lot. That being said I will happily ride up onto the un-sheltered moors in the peak district it's just a different kind of challenge. I only start to get concerned on fast decents where a gust can send you flying across the road! I tend to bottle it and slow down considerably in these situations! 

I find head winds annoy me more on my commutes. Especially when I have to pedal In low gears downhill...


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Nov 2015)

Gets to be less of a pleasure and more of a pain above 30 mph, the wind. But it rather depends on what I have to do. Just riding, I'll quit at about 35mph. Grocery store or other errands, I'll keep going until 40 mph or so.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (16 Nov 2015)

Strong wind on north west coast this morning heading onto Morecambe coast road. Hard work on SS but all the more satisfying sat at Ruth's with a brew and cake


----------



## Brian Stacks (17 Nov 2015)

Went out Sunday and did 46 miles in gust of up to 40mph. That's about my limit as it felt like wheels were bendy at times!


----------



## totallyfixed (17 Nov 2015)

Will let you know later this evening, the wind is really getting up here, expecting 50mph gusts or higher by the time I get out, methinks it might be wise to keep a beady eye on any trees I am passing.


----------



## Dec66 (17 Nov 2015)

Rode home at lunchtime to beat the incoming storm.

It caught me at Lewisham Hospital.

Blowy, but not as bad as I feared. I did get a good dousing though.


----------



## RichK (17 Nov 2015)

Looks like I might find out in the next hour... metoffice forecast has 40mph gusts showing (headwinds, obviously)


----------



## G3CWI (17 Nov 2015)

Blowy here now. Glad that I did not cycle in.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (17 Nov 2015)

25mph headwind and torrential rain for me today all the way home.
At the time I felt miserable, It's one of the few times I wished I'd driven in. Now however I feel quite good about myself for persevering, legs are killing though.


----------



## summerdays (17 Nov 2015)

I cycled... Some hills were actually much easier than normal! It's amazing what a tail wind does!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Nov 2015)

Didn't cycle today as I had some business to attend to straight after work. Hearing the warehouse creaking and groaning in the gusts from lunchtime onwards I didn't feel too upset at leaving the bike at home this time.


----------



## gavgav (17 Nov 2015)

I cycled in 40mph gusts on Sunday and won't be making a habit of it! Scary when coming from the side, nice when behind and ruddy hard work when a headwind!!

Emergency e-mail came out at work this afternoon to say fence on the back car park had blown into cars! Luckily I was in the side car park


----------



## totallyfixed (17 Nov 2015)

I passed on going out, I expect some trees will topple tonight, too dangerous.


----------



## gavgav (17 Nov 2015)

66mph recorded here in Shropshire, with multiple trees down and dad's next door neighbours car port roof is now in bits in dads garage after landing in the garden


----------



## MissTillyFlop (17 Nov 2015)

Tonight is too much wind, I got blown into a bush.

Also see: Mr TF after eating stuffing.


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Nov 2015)

Having just cycled home some 8 miles from work, I reckon gusts of 50mph is too much wind..


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (17 Nov 2015)

60mph gusts here now, can hear it barrelling round the back of the house. Will take the car tomorrow I think


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Nov 2015)

40mph gusts here, and Heidi, the little beagle, kept getting blown about while on her walk with Maximilian. Quite a bit of rain here as well. Maybe snow by Saturday.


----------



## Saluki (18 Nov 2015)

I decided, last night, that 50-60mph gusts was too much wind. I decided this when I took the recycling out and the recycle box was whipped from my hands by the wind and then I spent the next 10 minutes chasing the recycling around the front garden.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (18 Nov 2015)

Oh it's bouncing down today. Sod the wind, I ain't riding in that


----------



## TheJDog (18 Nov 2015)

I did a few laps of the park last night and I am so glad I wasn't using the 46mm wheels  Nearly at a dead stop in places. Though the bits where I hardly had to pedal almost made up for it.


----------



## Hip Priest (18 Nov 2015)

I tend to commute in whatever the weather throws at me, but when it's gusting at 45mph it probably isn't sensible. I've got a group ride planned for the weekend, but if the forecast of 40mph winds is accurate, I'll not be going out.


----------



## Siclo (18 Nov 2015)

Last night's wobbles were definitely not of the tactical variety, although for once no-one had any objections to my commuting buddy and myself laying claim to the cycle "lane" ( all 14 inches of it) and the whole of the nearside lane outside Stretford mall. I must have missed the adverse conditions truce declared memo. 

Ah well could be worse, haven't been hit by a flying car port this year.


----------



## BEHMOTH66 (18 Nov 2015)

I came home in the 50mph winds last night but it was at my back so it was great thoroughly recommend it got to my destination in record time


----------



## cyberknight (18 Nov 2015)

Wind blew a tree down on my route and ripped the roofing felt off the shed roof.


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Nov 2015)

From my ride today: _I decided to do a test to see just how bad the wind was - doing 26mph I stopped pedaling, letting the bike freewheel. Despite going downhill, within 100 yards my speed had slowed to just 11mph._

Honestly, it was like putting the brakes on - good job I was only a mile or two from home at that point!


----------



## sarahale (18 Nov 2015)

I didn't think the wind was as bad as they had predicted today! I've never not cycled because of the wind but I think I have got off and pushed once or twice just as it seems easier when it is really that bad. Coming over a roundabout once I got blown straight over which wasnt fun. 

When I was a kid I had part of an oak tree fall ontop of me, its not something I wish to repeat so I'm wary of where I cycle when its windy.


----------



## RichardB (19 Nov 2015)

I've skipped the last two nights commuting because of the forecast - 64mph gusts on Tuesday night and 45 mph gusts tonight. The main worry is the trees - most of my commute is along lanes with a lot of trees either next to the road or overhead, and I'm not sure I would like an unplanned encounter with one. I have the choice of an old Ford Mondeo or an even older MX-5. "Which car are you going in?" "The one with a proper roof!"


----------



## Funkweasel (19 Nov 2015)

Nowt wrong with a bit of wind. It's just free resistance training. 
That said, 30+ mph is probably getting on for annoying.


----------



## loveandpeace1 (20 Nov 2015)

Not long back from a 14 miler. Wind going across Cardiff bay was 33mph not to much of a problem.
All the best


----------



## User16625 (20 Nov 2015)

Its too much wind when it scores a goal.


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 Nov 2015)

Depends for me on whether the Forth Road Bridge will close or not? Used to jump on the train for short lift over to Dalmeny but now I just jump in the car too much hassle otherwise.


----------

